

Ask HN: Where is the wikileaks.ch blackhole? - zoowar

I can't get to wikileaks.ch in the swiss top level domain.<p>Here's my traceroute. Where do your packets enter /dev/null?<p>1-3 &#60;private&#62;<p>4  if-13-0-9-143.mcore3.PDI-PaloAlto.as6453.net (216.6.29.13)  19.388 ms  21.083 ms  21.849 ms<p>5  if-3-0-0.mcore4.PDI-PaloAlto.as6453.net (216.6.29.38)  48.868 ms  49.555 ms  50.520 ms<p>6  if-11-1-0-1824.mcore5.NYY-NewYork.as6453.net (207.45.196.78)  100.338 ms  82.635 ms  83.118 ms<p>7  if-11-0-0-1815.core1.PYE-Paris.as6453.net (64.86.71.54)  163.653 ms  165.143 ms  166.095 ms<p>8  if-0-0-0-0.tcore1.PYE-Paris.as6453.net (80.231.154.37)  165.548 ms  167.056 ms  167.508 ms<p>9  if-11-4.har1.PV0-Paris.as6453.net (80.231.154.30)  169.959 ms  171.211 ms  172.383 ms<p>10  * * <i>
======
kgo
Not black-holed for me, either on verizon DSL, or via Tor and OpenDNS...
Anyway, they're running a bunch of mirrors now:

<http://wikileaks.realprogrammer.org/mirrors.html>

~~~
zoowar
Thanks for the mirrors.

